#ubports 2018-03-19
<ubptgbot> Dale Ang was added by: Dale Ang
<ubptgbot> <Burghard Britzke> has anybody UBports latest version working on a OnePlus One device? My device reboots when releasing the USB connection to my computer, hanging at the 1+ logo. When connected via USB it seems to work. Any hints?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @neothethird, sorry, it took a while. Wanted to get another change in. Building rn, packages will appear here within the next 15 minutes: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/tag/0.1.12-beta
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Burghard Britzke, that's odd. Is the device charged? Does it work on a wall charger?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Dale Ang, Hi Dale, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> slothnatic was added by: slothnatic
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Burghard Britzke, Welcome & Install is a good place to discuss problems like this
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Peter. Check here for lots of info about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Burghard Britzke, If you make a username in Telegram you can be invited to groups and be pinged
<ubptgbot> <slothnatic> hey, i have been following ubports for quite sometime already but decided to join telegram to not miss any things :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @slothnatic, There is a News channel too. That gives a few announcements each week
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @slothnatic, So have you got a device running Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <slothnatic> nope unfortunately not :/
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/1nlf7SuZ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @slothnatic, Oh, horror 😱
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @milkor73, The UBports bot is so cute
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Yumi
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's lovely for sure
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Does anyone know what /ping@ubports_bot should do?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @AmolithSeregion, nothing
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @AmolithSeregion, Yes, it is a very simpatic guy
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @alan_griffiths, Then why does it exist? 😂
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @AmolithSeregion, The syntax is /<command>, if <command> is nonsense it does nothing
<ubptgbot> <Zetarancio> Guys is there any way to use whatsapp nowadays on ubports? I heard that there was a third party client who was being shut down a while ago
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Zetarancio, You can use the webapp that someone created
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> If it's not in the OpenStore, you can make your own with the WebApp Creator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to keep an android/ios device logged in to use whatsapp web though
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Zetarancio> Yeah. I was saying the same.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zetarancio, basically, no, not yet. on some devices (pro 5, m10 tablet), you can set up anbox on 16.04 devel build, and theoretically install whatsapp in anbox and use it there
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @Zetarancio, There is LoquiM. Last time I tried a couple of months ago, it let's you register your phone, but it does not work for sending / receiving messages, I think it only works for groups
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's not exactly easy to do
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Is there a write up anywhere for how to install an app in anbox on UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik you have to use adb on the device as a client to install an apk in anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess the anbox setup instructions say how to install an app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but beyond that, no i don't know of anything
<ubptgbot> <Zetarancio> Unfortunately i will have to wait for more people to stop using whatsapp before using ubports a s daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha.  it's such a ..... worn-out topic.  i'm starting to become like this cynical ubuntu guy I know.  He said 'Forget 'em!  They are lost! Just move forward with Ubuntu and make it best."
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PJaKR2zj.webp
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Yeah I tried that. I didn't get very far, wait... Can you install adb on the UT device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, isn't it already installed?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Nope. Trying vadb' or 'adb devices' gives you a "Command not found" response.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> *'adb' *
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh hmm. i guess it needs to be installed then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip ^^ should probably change 16.04 rootfs to include adb for use with anbox?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Zetarancio, They don't need to stop using Whxxxpp, they just need to add telegram or matrix to chat/speak with you (or signal or linphone in the near future).
<ubptgbot> <Zetarancio> @libremax, Yeah, that is the long term plan!
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Snaps on UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AmolithSeregion, Maybe someday. They don't solve any of our current problems though.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @libremax, Matrix 😍
<ubptgbot> vladimirse was added by: vladimirse
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Welcome @vladimirse! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for starter information!
<ubptgbot> <tydell> If someone using Archlinux then there is clickable aur package https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/clickable/ … For non-experienced users it will be helpful
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @tydell, 🤠👍
<ubptgbot> <Ulises El> Im using loquiIM and it works for me to send messages but only text, no images or videos
<ubptgbot> <Ulises El> sorry, how do i send answer to a specific person? im not a regular user for telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ulises El, Depends on the client, but on the web and android you tap/click on the message you want to reply to, tap/click on "Reply" and then type your message and hit send
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, telegram on ut is similar
<ubptgbot> <urielc> @dohbee, On Android you can swipe left to replay too
<ubptgbot> <Ulises El> its ut client
<ubptgbot> <Ulises El> @dohbee, mm
<ubptgbot> <Ulises El> oh i got it, thanks
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, I installed android-tools-adb and "adb devices" doesn't show anything. I guess this is a complex setup
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, ok, i don't know then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can you install apk by using `adb install foo.apk` from a PC?
<ubptgbot> Jose Sousa was added by: Jose Sousa
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Not when I tried before. If you think about it that will just pass "install foo.apk" to ubports bash.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Do you think installing adb on UT device will change that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that is not what it will do. I assume developer mode is enabled?
<ubptgbot> <Ulises El> @wagafo, Hi, im currently using LoquiIM, and it can send text message perfectly but not images or video. im thinking in watch the code and contribute on my april vacations, but i cannot promise nothing
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @UniversalSuperBox, Yep, will try that again now
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/z1LfNOTS.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ismaelbonato, yes. what is it lol
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> It's me trying to do something useful on unity 8! hhahahaha
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> lol
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> go @Ismaelbonato !!!
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Lol!
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QuWAKx7I.mp4
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> hehe
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are you trying to do the work on the indicators that @dohbee....as usual...contradicted? LOL
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how rude
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Javacookies, yep!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just kidding :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, that's made them slightly more accessible with mouse, and slightly less accessible without
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> YEAH
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Fwd from UBports News Channel: A new version of uNav, the Free Software GPS Navigation App, for Ubuntu Touch is out! … In this new version you can expect: …  * the restoration of more navigation options. Besides automobile drivers,  unav can again be used by pedestrians, and cyclists; …  * Carto is the new default map provider;
<ubptgbot>  …  * extensive OpenRoute Service API migration; …  * correction of the unit measures bug on the route details view; … We're now only missing the restoration of public transport naviagtion. … Once again an awesome piece of work by Marcos Costales! To which our Community is very grateful. … Go get uNav from the OpenStore! … https://open-store.io/app
<ubptgbot> /navigator.costales … You can also enjoy an intro video, made by Marcos himself: … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_4eiBeFYxI … #UBports #OpenStore #uNav
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee @UniversalSuperBox https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rVx3sZvptC/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's true...but I think the idea is to detect if it was touched or clicked....either way, it'll be a problem when switching between touch and mouse
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @Gorsh2, Awwww yeeaah!!
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! I installed anbox on ubports 1604. How can i install android apps? The command adb install does not work
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Gorsh2, Joer! Costales' accent! :)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Love it
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Though I have problems installing it
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> aah now
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> restarting fixed it
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> openstore listed it under updates but showed 0.74 and thus no upgrade button
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> [Edit] openstore listed it under updates but showed 0.74 as latest version and thus no upgrade button
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Javacookies, You are right! :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, Do it!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Gorsh2, You don't need to send news feeds back here please. People can get that message on our news feed
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @wayneoutthere, I didn't know it was going to send the entire post, I thought it would only refer to it with a line or so. Now I know...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Ismaelbonato, Great job mate
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0BWJ9Kqw.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ismaelbonato, WHats the deal here, I mean why did you do this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ^^^ Flo questions the meaning of life
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Flohack, https://github.com/ubports/unity8/issues/19
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Gorsh2, I have spent many hours crying but I have decided to forgive you ;)
<ZeroPointEnergy> my phone is now booting from a ostree root, But unity is crashing, so now the question is was that an issue I created or not :-D
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> costales for president!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Costales is doing an amazing job indeed!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy, probably depends on what you mean by crashing
<ZeroPointEnergy> it looks like ubuntu-location-service is crashing a few times and then unity-system-co
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity-location-service probably needs hybris stuff to work
<ZeroPointEnergy> everything should be there, the only difference is that instead of a read-only rootfs.img it boots from an ostree checkout
<ZeroPointEnergy> at least I see the android stuff starting up
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where does the unity8 stack come from then?
<ZeroPointEnergy> thats all in the ostree
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how did you build the ostree then?
<ZeroPointEnergy> froma ubports tarball http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-armhf/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/ubports-touch.rootfs-xenial-armhf.tar.gz
<ZeroPointEnergy> and some additional liks and scripts needed for halium
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, is all of unity8 crashing, or just unity8-dash?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (iow, scopes)
<ZeroPointEnergy> all uf unity I think. It is starting to reboot right after that crashes
<ZeroPointEnergy> maybe I missed something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i gotta go
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Anyone know of an OSM tile downloader for use with uNav? It seems like JTileDownloader doesn't work and neither does downloadosmtiles
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> JTileDownloader works for me. i used it at january.
#ubports 2018-03-20
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @AmolithSeregion, Two options: Use opentopomap.org for tiles
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Which is a topographic map but keeps decent city maps too
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Or use Gmapcatcher to patiently scroll through the map you want in all levels
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Oh or third: Use Maperitive to render your own tiles from OSMs data
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I'll look into all three of those! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> ahmadhsalim was added by: ahmadhsalim
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @urielc, ohw didn't know that
<ubptgbot> <Nick> Hi, I just tried windows ubports-installer.0.1.12-beta.exe and it still has the "adb push error".  I looked in the log and it is still trying to push a file from the computer with a forward slash in the path/file name.  "...\\AppData\\Roaming\\ubports\\pool/ubports-e5c..." and "Command failed: adb -P 5038 shell stat -t /cache/recovery/
<ubptgbot> /ubports-e5cf0885....'
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> @nick check your PM
<ubptgbot> AmandeepSinghMatharu was added by: AmandeepSinghMatharu
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Welcome @Waldbursche, @ahmadhsalim and @AmandeepSinghMatharu! Get the most important information here: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<fuseteam> morning
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> I have a problem with one of my devices, sshd is not running. In the device where it is running if I enter "ps -ef | grep ssh" I see: … root     21335     1  0 08:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D -o PasswordAuthentication=no … plus some other staff, in the  other one no process is running. I have issued "sudo android-gadget-ser
<ubptgbot> vice enable ssh" in the affected device, I have a 4-digit passcode, and I have done everything I think need to be done, but the ssh process seems to not be running. It is an OPO with 15.04 stable branch.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] I have a problem with one of my devices, sshd is not running. In the device where it is running if I enter "ps -ef | grep ssh" I see: … root     21335     1  0 08:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D -o PasswordAuthentication=no … plus some other staff, in the  other one no process is running. I have issued "sudo android-gad
<ubptgbot> get-service enable ssh" in the affected device, I have a 4-digit passcode, and I have done everything I think needs to be done, but the ssh process seems to not be running. It is an OPO with 15.04 stable branch.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] I have a problem with one of my devices, sshd is not running. In the device where it is running if I enter "ps -ef | grep ssh" I see: … root     21335     1  0 08:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D -o PasswordAuthentication=no … plus some other staff, in the  other one no process is running. I have issued "sudo android-gad
<ubptgbot> get-service enable ssh" in the affected device, I have a 4-digit passcode, and I have done everything I think needs to be done, but the ssh process seems to not to be running. It is an OPO with 15.04 stable branch.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @wagafo, try … ```sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start```
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @TronFortyTwo, I get: … start: Job is already running: ssh … but "ps -ef | grep ssh" shows only this grep
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> OK, I managed to solve it. The culprit was that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config , there was a line where it said "PermitRootLogin prohibit-password". In a working device,  I had "PermitRootLogin without-password". Changin this line to this last version, and restarting "sshd", starting showiing this process as running, and I could ssh into th
<ubptgbot> e device. How this line was changed is a mistery to me. Maybe because I first installed 16.04 to try and then I switched back to 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] OK, I managed to solve it. The culprit was that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config , there was a line where it said "PermitRootLogin prohibit-password". In a working device,  I had "PermitRootLogin without-password". Changing this line to this last version, and restarting "sshd", starting showiing this process as running, and I could ssh
<ubptgbot>  into the device. How this line was changed is a mistery to me. Maybe because I first installed 16.04 to try and then I switched back to 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] OK, I managed to solve it. The culprit was that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config , there was a line where it said "PermitRootLogin prohibit-password". In a working device,  I had "PermitRootLogin without-password". Changing this line to this last version, and restarting "sshd", and it started showing this process as running, and I coul
<ubptgbot> d ssh into the device. How this line was changed is a mistery to me. Maybe because I first installed 16.04 to try and then I switched back to 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @wagafo, 👍
<ubptgbot> Bunueloco was added by: Bunueloco
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> sup @Bunueloco
<ubptgbot> <Bunueloco> :)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Bunueloco, Hi Bunueloco, welcome, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> Craig Adams was added by: Craig Adams
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Craig. For more about UBports, have a look here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Are you wondering 'What's going on here???"   … Yes? … Well, make your life easy by subscribing to the UBports News Channel now.  It's just one click away: … https://t.me/ubports_news … (click it... You know you want to...)
<ubptgbot> RR-Loup RR-Loup was added by: RR-Loup RR-Loup
<ubptgbot> Stan was added by: Stan
<ubptgbot> <Stan> Good evening Ubports Supergroup, Do you know if the One Plus One E1003 phone is compatible with Ubuntu Touch Ubports ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stan, E1003 is the Asia/EU version, it shouldn't be a problem installing UBports https://ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/get-ut
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> RR-Loup RR-Loup & Stan take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> flakkv was added by: flakkv
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @flakkv, Hello Ayman. To learn about UBports, have a look here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> FYI I spot an M10 FHD on an eBay search, the price is something like 207 GBP so not too bad. Would be tempted but I have an M10 HD and two phones so the only thing for me would be to try out Anbox, and really I can do that on a desktop Ubuntu machine.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Actually it is slightly ambiguous as the description states "16+2" implying the 16GB HD edition, but the colour and description suggest otherwise so worth getting a firm idea on.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This seems to be a Spanish seller so best for Europeans.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> A quantity of 6 are going, this I like.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, why can't you try anbox on your current m10?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I value it too much with stable Vivid, looking at Xenial on my MX4 it wouldn't be able to do enough that I want while unstable.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Confused though:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XCJVmKH3.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> II thought FHD had 32GB?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *I
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And never knew there was a 4G version. I guess that doesn't have a Ubuntu Touch port (yet?).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no idea about 4g
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik only difference between HD and FHD is the screen
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hope someone can clarify that 100%.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Wow 4G can rock 256GB micro SD cards.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> HTC10 claims to support up to 2TB SD card
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The way UT handles image, music and video media though, that wouldn't help much amirite? It seems that you need at least as much storage for each MP3, each MKV etc. on the tablet as on the card, at least if you want that media in regular rotation.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well there definitely needs to be some work in ut for handling external storage and such, but it's certainly doable work
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Preach.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I guess if in the future Ubports make a port for the 4G version with 32GB (16GB is a sore spot for me and probably always will be) I would have to strongly consider that upgrade.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Any prospects there @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What were we talking about again? I just got pinged out of the blue.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Resourcing issues?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess nobody has one
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Making a port for the M10 FHD 4G version.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh then I was right. Probably not
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Let's do a community donation for Marius :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Having "a device" does not mean a port will happen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And if the demand is from one person... ;)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Architecture is similarish albeit 8-core rather than 4 and clocked slightly lower (hmmm).
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe (hopefully) others will echo the request.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i think someone needs to echo the port
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, step up and do the work
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It does make sense from a "we need more tablets for our OS" perspective unless you want to go for more modern hardware.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Sounds like we have a volunteet
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Volunteer*
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I can't do ports brah :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not at this stage of my budding programmer/sysadmin career.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Its easy, just follow the guide, getting it to work is the trick
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Would be too worried about a brick and ruining my financial outlay, Marius on the other hand is a verified wizard (meme it people).
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You won't brick it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Especially since you have SP Flash Tool to fall back on
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd be more concerned about the sources being available to work on first.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Halium docs are pretty nice (I wrote them so I'm biased), check out docs.halium.org to get started.
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Anyone knows if the gallery application takes long time to open (close to 1min) only on bq because of hardware or is general for all devices?
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Apollogies if already discussed...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcos, how many items in gallery?
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Rodney, a lot...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If I was even to attempt this, I'd need the hardware first, I didn't know it existed until tonight (guess I conflated it's 32GB characteristic with the WiFi only FHD) and not sure that I've seen it on eBay before.
<ubptgbot> stupendousredman was added by: stupendousredman
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcos, i think that's why it's probably slow. there needs to be some performance work on all the apps, really. there were plans for that before canonical dropped it all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> alas, there's not really anyone working on that any more
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so what was the plan to that? any technical stuffs that needs to be done...at least high level information as I'm not too knowledgeable :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> because obviously it's one of the weaknesses of UT...app performance
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Tks Rodney
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, i don't know if there was an exact plan formulated. there was some work to get profiling data for qml, but i don't know if any of that was documented and analyzed anywhere
<ubptgbot> <stupendousredman> I want to install ubports on my OnePlus One but I have only MAC OS X 10.7.5 laptop. Is there no ubports installer file .dmg for 10.7.5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a .dmg, i don't know why it wouldn't work on 10.7.5 (how old is that anyway)?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> uh
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> 5 years old
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Why such an old version?
<ubptgbot> <stupendousredman> old macbook pro which can't go beyond 10.7.5
<ubptgbot> <stupendousredman> i feel old too but my oneplus one is newer...
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Simply use your frds laptop for installation of ubports in your device
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> If u can't install in your laptop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stupendousredman, you can download Ubuntu 16.04 ISO, and boot that to "Try Ubuntu" and install that way perhaps then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lyokanthrope, eh, not so old. my xps13 is 4.5 years old, and still works just fine (i do run ubuntu on it though)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @dohbee, I was more referring to the macOS version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't know why a macbook couldn't run newer OSX though
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> because apple are dicks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no name calling please
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Bsc ubports-installer is not payed application
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Lyokanthrope, N9
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> 😜
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> they used to ship macbook pros with a 32-bit EFI and decided that starting with 10.8 they weren't going to allow upgrades for those older machines (even though it works fine if you modify the installer)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hello. Sorry for repeating the quatrain, but ... … I installed anbox on ubports 1604. How can i install android apps? The adb install command does not work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so instead of name calling and such, maybe take the discussion to OT and help Nicholas upgrade to newer version then :)
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Anbox only installe 32 bit app
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> If u try to install 64 bit ap than it could not installe
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Eh, an ubuntu live image would be easier to use than modifying a newer macos installer
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok. But wich is the way to install? Adb co.mand?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, it doesn't work at all right now to install apps in anbox on ut with adb
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @Jyoti, Abd install app.apk
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @Jyoti, [Edit] Adb install app.apk
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Vijaypraj, Should the terminal first be open at the window were the apk is? Or just open the terminal app and write the command?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, it does not work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, no
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I ask because i tried adb install apk.apk and did nothing
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> How can i open the terminal from inside a specific folder. With my lubuntu right click and there is an option. But on tablet there is not...
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Cd folder name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, please stop.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, you wouldn't run adb on the tablet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also adb is not installed on the tablet
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Ok
<ubptgbot> MTeef was added by: MTeef
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok. Thanks. So, is better wait developments?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Name calling?? Now this is something I can do! Who needs help. Just point me to the victim
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I installed anbox but i can wait for a more secure way to install apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, he's in your bathroom mirror
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @dohbee, But you can install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, and it still doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KtigoAt6.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox does not appear in the devices list
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Bsc i doesn't installe
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> I just saw you adb can be work in ubports
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> You say that you can not install adb in ubports
<ubptgbot> <stupendousredman> Some good advice here...perhaps I should replace OS X 10.7.5 with Ubuntu, or even Debian, and try to achieve convergence nirvana on my MacBook Pro and OnePlus One...Sounds odd doesn't it? 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, no, i'm telling you it does not work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we had this discussion the other day
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, i didn't say you couldn't. i said there is no reason to, really
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Ol
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> [Edit] Ok
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @dohbee, I also try for do some work in ubports but not work but after making image writeable than i do all work that work in Ubuntu pc like apt upgrade, apt install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, you should not do that
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the rotofs is shipped readonly for a reason. you can fill up the partition pretty quickly and your changes will likely get overwritten at some point by an update
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to install legacy apps, that's what libertine is for
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> I installed python in ubports for practice
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I installed libertine but did not find libreoffice
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> And i like to work new work and learn new things
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> And i know what am i doing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, what do you mean? liberetine is already installed. you have to create a container and then install libreoffice inside the container
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Witch legacy apps are in openstore? I did not find any...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't magically get it by installing the scope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, none of them are
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if they were in open store they wouldn't be legacy apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine is some tooling that integrates management of a chroot for installing legacy things with apt inside said chroot
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I have the libertice container (X Desktop Apps)  installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then when you install them, they will appear in the app drawer, or libertine scope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, that is not a container. that is a scope that shows you what x apps are installed in your containers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's detailed in the documentation on the web site
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @dohbee, I also installed librenet container and i install Firefox browser but it not opening
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> What should i have to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, that's great, but i'd still suggest doing such things in a chroot instead. and it's best to avoid advising others to make the rootfs writable and install things with apt, unless absolutely necessary
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it makes it very hard for us to support them later when they break things
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> But, if i remember  when i had the canonical ubuntu touch installed i installed libreofice from ubuntu store, i gess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, what device?
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @dohbee, Ok but i only use to learning system
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> @dohbee, N5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, no, but the m10 retail devices shipped with a pre-installed container that had firefox and libreoffice installed already
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Jyoti, No, there's the capability to *read* LO documents with the Document Viewer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubports does not have that
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Is that what you meant?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @dohbee, Yes, was like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vijaypraj, yes, libertine does not work well for x apps on the n5 right now. it's a known issue. but you can use it as a chroot for running cli apps and doing python dev stuff in, still
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> I will try
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Witch legacy app can i install on libertine
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I am using ubports 1604
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, any that are available in 16.04, though they all do not work well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm also not sure what current status of libertine is on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you can run `libertine-container-manager create -i xenial` in terminal app to create a xenial container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, you should be able to
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> How can i have a list of available legacy app on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, there is no list of what all is available and working. you can install anything that is available in Ubuntu 16.04 for armhf architecture
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @dohbee, I will write this command
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> actually in 16.04, i think there is a libertine option in system settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should be able to manage containers from there too i think
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok, so is not necessary to write the command?
<ubptgbot> gsilvapt was added by: DiogoConstantino
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, not if the gui is in system settings and working
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok. I will have a look
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @dohbee, Did not find it in system settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ZEwW7OvS.png
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/fFZPt40j.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i said ok
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> :-) thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then yes, you'll have to use the command line
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/FmmpLnFU.png My installed ubport & anbox apps
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Video, 3s) https://irc.ubports.com/CmYrJxyk.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you did not run the command as specified, and it tells you exactly what is wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i've got to go
<ubptgbot> <Revolvo> Is it possible to install and run packages meant for desktop Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Revolvo, install yes, run maybe. But did you think about the screen resolution 😆
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/u6CgX4Mn.png
<ubptgbot> <Revolvo> @Flohack, Can't I just rotate the screen through settings somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> command line tools can do a fair jon often, but still not all
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Revolvo, Thats not the point but desktop apps will be veeery tiny. And you will not be able to use them with your finger. Thats called not touch-optimized. In general its a pain, a bit better on the tablets, but still
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its like having a webpage that has no mobile version. But also this time you got no zoom
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's horrible
<ubptgbot> <Revolvo> @Flohack, Eh, despite that I've connected a keyboard and mouse to my Android device through USB OTG and used Debian nornally through Linux Deploy chroot and XServer XSDL but I had to loeer the resolution a bit.
<ubptgbot> <Revolvo> Sorry for typos, I'm on my phone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 530x942) https://irc.ubports.com/0qXQkHOH.png That would be a console resolution and text. Hard for operation ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Revolvo, Well yes you can connect bluetooth keyboard and mouse of course
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> but still you need a magnifying glass
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> or a device you can connect to s acreen
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Which version of OpenVPN does UT use?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The one in the version of Ubuntu you're on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> So whatever was in 15.04 for stable
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> How would I go about finding that out? I tried `openvn --version` and the output was very weird
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, How would I go about finding that out? I tried openvn —version and the output was very weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `dpkg -l openvpn`
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, 2.3.2 … Thank you!
#ubports 2018-03-21
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hey guys, sort of OP but still...
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Does anyone know of an Android app that does what "our" CloudMusic does?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> [Edit] Hey guys and gals, sort of OP but still...
<ubptgbot> Jose Timote was added by: Jose Timote
<ubptgbot> jaya_nt was added by: jaya_nt
<ubptgbot> <jaya_nt> Hello, is op x (onyx) supported?
<ubptgbot> alamo18 was added by: alamo18
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hi @stupendousredman, @MTeef, Jose, @jaya_nt and @alamo18! Welcome to our community! Have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Thanks :P @peternerlich
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jaya_nt, There is OnePluOne and we will probably have OnePlusThreeT soon. Nothing for OnePlusX though. You would have to port it yourself, which is slow and difficult
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> Hi, sorry if this has been asked before: is there also a 16.04 built for the nexus 4 (mako) allready? I heard in the Q&A that testing would be appreciated, however on the wiki page it says only Nexus 5, oneplus one and fp2 are supported so far, is this the current state?
<ubptgbot> Rooster_AN was added by: Rooster_AN
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hi @Rooster_AN
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> demokrit, I think you are referring to the core devices, but know that they are not the extent of supported devices, there are several others too. As for N4 I believe it has been supported before but I'm not sure if it has been upgraded to development 16.04 yet. Someone else will be able to clarify.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @demokrit atomos, Yep, you can test 16.04 if you want to help. … This is the supported devices list http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rooster_AN, Hi Oliver, don't forget to read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to import an OVPN file into the VPN settings? I just finished setting up PiVPN and have the file, I just can't figure out what to do with it. I also tried using the command line but the commands I found weren't working.
<ubptgbot> <Rooster_AN> Hi @popescu_sorin, perhaps you (or anyone else) can answer me a basic question about installing ubuntu touch. … I'm a bit experienced with ubuntu at a desktop, but I never dealt with ubuntu touch. Now I've got an old HTC m8s with open bootloader laying around and I would really like to test it. Is there any chance to install ubto
<ubptgbot> uch on this device? Will it run (even in parts)? Which of the core devices should I choose in the installer? … Thank you very much.
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Can i ask, what does ubport run as it's environment
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Gnome?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Unity
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Cool
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> So can i install what i want?
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> As in, any desktop env
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> More or less, but inside a container (like Libertine). The file system is read only
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Ok
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> So ubport is basically ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Any other changes to make things lighter for the device?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Woah woah woah. No you can't install the Gnome desktop environment or any other on the phone. It's Unity or bust, I'm afraid.
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> @TartanSpartan, Ah i see
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> @alamo18, Like err, google developed dalvik for this purpose
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Anything similar done to ubport?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But yes you can install about any standard Ubuntu software available in the Libertine repos.
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> They're optimized for mobile?
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> As in layouts
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh I missunderstod the question. I thought you were asking about apps not a whole new desktop environment
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @Uchihaitachii, 😂
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> @advocatux, Ah ok
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> @alamo18, ^
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @Rooster_AN, No, you can't install ubports on a HTC m8s. Each device needs its own port, and the ones listed in the installer are the only ones with ports right now. Porting is a very difficult matter, ant it is only possible if the appropriate Android base is available. Check the ubports web page for information on porting.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rooster_AN, You can try to port it yourself https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Any ideas why I can't install anything? I tap "Install" and the green bar starts moving then it stops and says "Install" again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Using the OpenStore app?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AmolithSeregion, Brian migrated the server yesterday, I pinged him about this problem already
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/rS5uCllL.png
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Cannot upgrade anything what has happened ? 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> See my answer up above ^
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @alamo18, It is based on Ubuntu but is not the Ubuntu desktop. You can install mobile apps that was developed for Ubuntu Touch. You can install desktop apps inside a chroot called Libertine but these apps are not optimized for mobile use cases.
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> @NikosChat, That was my question, thanks :P
<ubptgbot> <alamo18> Those apps are done in qml?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @alamo18, A lot of them, but that isn't required. There are some using, for example, SDL2.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @advocatux, Oh, ok. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Brian is fixing the problem right now. It should be working again soon
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @Mihir465, Laaal
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @Uchihaitachii, Pilaa
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> OpenStore is working now.
<ubptgbot> L GS was added by: L GS
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @L GS, Hi L GS, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @advocatux, Woot! Woot!!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Uchihaitachii and @Mihir465 please keep to English in this group
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, Ok
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @Stereofont, Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Mihir465, Hu r u?
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @cyanogenite, Debhloper 😂
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Mihir465, For Kenzo? Can I ask ETA?
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> 🤣
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> 😱
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, ladies and gentlemen, there's an OT group. Don't spam here
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @advocatux, Ok
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What is the reference to Kenzo? Are you asking about a device?
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @Stereofont, Ya one ubisoft game not running in it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What is the Kenzo device exactly?
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, Kenzo = Xiaomi Redmi note 3 pro
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Redmi 4x is receiving attention in Halium. Also Xiaomi mi3. I don't see anything for the Note 3 Pro
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @Mihir465, @cyanogenite
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, I ported halium, ubports was mess in kernel
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Lionelb Ooh a port to Xiaomi Mi Max would be very inviting.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Well, you can install it, but it will not work very well, or as one might expect
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @alamo18, No basically only the Apps that were made for the phone are optimized. Anything else will have microtiny user elements ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @alamo18, Its not comparable with desktop at all, lets say for the beginning and ease of understanding. Just because it is called Ubuntu. Its verys special in some parts, and it needs Android layer below, so its not 100% native.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, unless one fixes the config for the x server
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but still legacy apps will be pretty unusable without an external display or mouse/kb
<ubptgbot> PetoSagan was added by: PetoSagan
<ubptgbot> <PetoSagan> hi, im going to install ubports for the first time in my old bq E 4.5, should i choose the same channels that chooses the tutorial video?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> hey guys! Is N5 16gb for ubuntu touch or I really need a 32gb?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, either will work
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I have 16gb worjing great
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/2oxCDDOO.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @malditobastardo, Same here.
<ubptgbot> Jonathan Jenkins was added by: Jonathan Jenkins
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Waldbursche, +1
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> but I think for convergence? install big apps like libreoffice gimp retroarch?
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Hello, I installed Untouch on my OnePlus but I can't update or install apps. Have internet connection, terminal won't apt update, mirror seems to fail.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Don't you use openstore ?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Now i flashed my BQ E5 with 16.04. The telegram-login doesn't work? I enter my phone number and the circle spin without end 😅
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Yes, updates failed there first which is why I went to the terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jonathan Jenkins, ubuntu touch does not use apt for updates.
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Good to know. Updates and app installation isn't working. So, how does the store update?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you on 15.04 or 16.04? are you talking about app updates or system updates?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there seems to be an issue with app updates/installs at the moment, due to some changes on the open store server side
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> App updates 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Got it. Then it's just a one off time to switch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, should be fixed in the next day or so i guess
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Stereofont, Redmi 4x or Redmi Note 4x? Just curious because the note one have received treble unofficially
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Stereofont, [Edit] Redmi 4x or Redmi Note 4x? Just curious because the note one has received treble unofficially
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee I'd say for all intents and purposes installing session would most likely end up as an exercise in futility which is what I meant.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, depends on your goals i guess. you could theoretically run a whole session inside an Xmir, sort of like if it was in a VM, but it wouldn't be.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yeah, that's the 0.00001% use case :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *gnome-session
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> Short question: I run UT on a nexus 5. I am multilingual (German-French-English-Spanish) and I need to be able to change the language settings of telegram (or messages) while maintaining the keyboard layout. It that possible? I haven't found a way yet...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Yann Roth, See the globe next to the space bar? Press it (and hold) to change layouts
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> @advocatux : yes, I know. But as stated, I DONT WANT to change the layout, I only want the language to change -> autocorrection will be done in the correct language...
<ubptgbot> Conan_Kudo was added by: Conan_Kudo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Yann Roth, But that's the default behaviour precisely. For example, with the English keyboard layout if I type auf wierdersehen that's the word that appears in autocorrection
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Conan_Kudo, Hi Neal (and Peter & Jonathan), see https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Yann Roth, [Edit] But that's the default behaviour precisely. For example, with the English keyboard layout if I type auf wiedersehen that's the word that appears in autocorrection
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yann Roth, No, this appears to be a bug.
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> @dohbee ah, thanks. Ok, shall I report the bug? Where?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yann Roth, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @unknown, It is codename Santoni
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, Looks like an enhancement more than a bug to me
<ubptgbot> Ed was added by: Ed
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Hi everyone. I'm me to telegram and UbPorts. Where can I ask a sort question?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ed, Hi Ed, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I'm new* I meant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, It's a bug because it prevents multilingual people from interacting in multiple langauges easily. Not everything involving usability is strictly an "enhancement." However, any bug fix is indeed an enhancement.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @advocatux, +1
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Rodney, I think is easier to change layout to get the special characters in an specific language (v.g. onslaught, ñ letter, or whatever)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ed, What kind of question?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, It is not about specifically typing the special characters. It is about the word suggestions including those from other languages
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> IOW, I should be able to type "el nino" without accents, and the word suggestion should give me the correct spelling
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I understand that would be a nice enhancement 👍
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I wonder if there's an iso so that I could run Ubuntu touch in a i386 Atom 32 bit UEFI windows tablet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Simple answer no
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is a mobile OS, not a iso
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> For a tablet you would need a BQ M10 or you could scrape by with a 2013 Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <Ed> It only runs in Arm processors and the like then? Because there are plenty of windows tablets that would benefit from this OS
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> At the moment there is no rootfs built that is not dependent on having Android hardware around
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> However there are experiments on making the whole Touch stack run on any ol' hardware that supports Mesa. Booting will also be interesting.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ed, All Windows tablets would benefit from it 😊
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Look what I found though: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Those are very old.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Also Ubuntu Touch i386 images are probably made for i386 android devices, not for windows tablets
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I could run i386 rootfs on Intel tablet with mesa
<ubptgbot> <Ed> This is what puzzled me. There's an image the that's supposed to run in i386 hardware. I was unable to boy the image though. I decompressed into an ext4 position it but the preinstalled image lacked a  bootloader
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] I could run i386 vivid rootfs on Intel tablet with mesa
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, because it's built for devices with a bootloader, kernel, and initramfs.
<fuseteam> "For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors." is what it says on the site weird
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not our site.
<fuseteam> yeah true haha
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @UniversalSuperBox, But if they would run surely would do better for my tablet purposes than Windows/Kodi as a music player for my car. The windows layout/font's size isn't for a tablet that's not at your typical reading distance.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're free to try them out, and let us know what you find in making it work
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Somebody in the Plasma Mobile group got Plasma Mobile running OM an x86 Windows tablet by the way
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Somebody in the Plasma Mobile group got Plasma Mobile running on an x86 Windows tablet by the way
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm not an expert. I've been fighting for three days now just trying to make the image boot and that's how I ended up landing he
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I tried remix, PhoenixOs and do not remember if I tried plasma. I run into several issues. (No audio hardware recognition, no HDMI)
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Any links to isos that could be tested as live images would be truly appreciated
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Incidentally I'm unfamiliar with Mesa
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/OtC7U2cq.png
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> He posted some instructions in @plasmamobile
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I saw an iso there but it's for 64 bit processors. Mine is 128 bit
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Just kidding...
<ubptgbot> <Ed> 32 of course
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Oh, you're right I forgot your device is i386
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Oh, you're right. I forgot your device is i386
<ubptgbot> <Ed> 😭
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I wonder if anyone might have an idea on how to boot those images I posted above. There are even boot images but the boot folder is empty. I wish there was a grub driven by a guy (like clover) that would allows you to install a bootloader to an external hard drive with a few clicks (no cli, no typing necessary)
<ubptgbot> <Ed> And how easy/difficult would it be to release Ubuntu Touch for Windows tablets in the future?
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Does anyone know if there's an old release of plasma mobile that would be 32 bits of did they start at 64bits from the time of their first release?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The isos were only released as 64bit. I built 32bit packages for debian, but I have not built an iso from them yet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ed, Defiant OS?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Abandoned and 14.04 but maybe it would work?
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @Stereofont, I will check that right away
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @JBBgameich, How long and how difficult could be to rebuild something like plasma-mobile from 64 bits to 32 bits?
<ubptgbot> <Ed> My search for defiant Is on Google has been the most unproductive search I can remember to have ever done. Not a single result that could possibly match an operating system! Did they have a page website? Let me try distrowatch
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Defiant Is not listed on Distrowatch either. I'm open to suggestions
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Incidentally, thank you for your input
<ubptgbot> <Ed> [you] as for everyone. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ed, They aren't images. You can't boot them
<ubptgbot> <Ed> No wonder. They were tar archives. Decompressed to a file tree that resembles a Linux drive but there was no partition table, file format, bootloader, nothing. There are file in the list that do have the .IMG extension and I restored the boot i386   to an USB drive yet the boot folder in that image was empty
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Preinstalled image" means you provide a compatible boot system, it's just the root filesystem.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So again, you'll need a bootloader, kernel, and initramfs
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Unfortunately that's above my expertise level.
<ubptgbot> <Ed> But I'm willing to learn
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @UniversalSuperBox, What would be the practical use for those images? Like what degree of expertise would someone need to have to be able to use these?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> On android devices you have a device specific boot partition for each device. With the contents of this boot partition you can boot this images on Android devices.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ed, again, they aren't images. they are tarballs of system rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Ed> And if they do not have a kernel I'm curious as to why the images file names refer to different processor architectures
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All of the software in them is built for that architecture
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I'd there a way for me to test those images in the tablet I have?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> still are not images
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to run unity8 on your tablet, you need to get ubuntu 16.04 installed and booting on it first
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, yeah, that's probably easier
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You won't get click apps but you'll get the touchable interface
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you can't install ubuntu 16.04 on your tablet, then no, you're not likely to be able to get unity8 working on it either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, you can install clicks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You won't get apps from the openstore but you'll get the touchable interface
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted, a lot of clicks don't have x86 builds; but pure qml, html5, or webapps can be installed (or ones that have x86 builds too)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools should get you going
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Are there builds of unity8 for i386 in the UBports repository?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That kills the idea.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it does not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, one can add the old ppa to play with it as a starting point, though. not the latest stuff, but it works decently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as long as you avoid some of the unfinished pitfalls anyway
<ubptgbot> <Ed> New to telegram. It doesn't do notification sounds it seems. Missed all those. Just seeing it now
<ubptgbot> <Ed> So download Ubuntu 16.04 and then sudó apt-get install unity8-desktop-install-tools?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ed, https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw6A6XaXGDg
<ubptgbot> <Ed> The only app I need is something like VLC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ed, no. just find out how to get ubuntu 16.04 installed on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you can't get a standard distro installed on that device, you're not going to be able to run unity8
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Thank you Lionel. I finally did find it. The interface follows the dock/start menu/windows decorations/press the X to close a window/desktop paradigm which is great for a desktop or laptop mouse driven but for touch from the driver seat of a car even the fonts are far and pressing X to close a window is not touch friendly
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @dohbee, I can totally run live or install any distro on that tablet as it has an external keyboard and mouse and most distros recognize the touch input right away. The thing is that Ubuntu touch seems to be a phone/tablet OS. Meaning you don't deal with windows that have the minimize/maximize/close window decisions and so on but y
<ubptgbot> ou deal with icons, pages instead of windows and so on
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I have a mint install on a laptop. I guess I could install "clicks" on it and try unity 8 too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ed, that is unity8, which ubuntu touch is built around. it's a converged window manager and compositor. just running vlc on top of it will not make vlc magically be touch friendly, either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ed, nope
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Interesting
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Maybe all I need is a VLC touch friendly skin!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8 will also detect your device as a "laptop" and default to that mode, i think
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Lol! So much swimming to die at the shore
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> If you install debian testing, I can help you to install the Plasma Mobile GUI at least.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if all you want is vlc, then i'd say what you want is a version of vlc built for touch interaction with scaled up things for such a device, and then running it in a sort of kiosk mode as the shell
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @JBBgameich, I will be installing Debian testing RIGHT NOW.
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @dohbee, You are now in psychic mode sir!!!!
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> On a plain debian testing installation without window manager installed, the following should be enough to install a basic Plasma Mobile shell … ```gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv C3D7CAFBF442353F95F69F4AA81E075ABEC80A7E; … echo "deb https://debian-pm-tools.github.io/apt-repo buster main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debia
<ubptgbot> n-pm.list; … apt update; … apt install plasma-phone-components plasma-settings plasma-phone-settings sddm sddm-theme-debian-breeze;```
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Wow! Cool
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Looking for a link to Debian testing as we speak
<ubptgbot> <Ed> It must be UEFI and 32 bit
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/weekly-builds/i386/iso-cd/firmware-testing-i386-netinst.iso
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> This one includes non-open-source firmware as well, which could be needed for wifi to work out of the box
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> If you boot the installer in UEFI mode, it should also install debian with UEFI support
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Wow!!! There's the link! Still no sounds from telegram for notifications on this phone. I'm a bit dumb it all seems. But with help I can at least fake it
<ubptgbot> <Ed> It's being downloaded
<ubptgbot> <Ed> How many gigabytes will I need? Can I install in a 32GB USB drive so I won't need to change partition in the tablet in case I end up selling it in the future?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> 32GB are really enough
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The basic debian installation (console-only) is less than a GB big
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Not choosing a window manager in the installer will lead to such a minimal image, which is useful for keeping the size small and only installing the packages you need afterwards
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> If you don't know how to connect to wifi using the terminal, it's safer to choose some window manager in the installer and change to Plasma Mobile later
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] If you don't know how to connect to wifi using the terminal, it's safer to choose some window manager in the installer and switch to Plasma Mobile later
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @JBBgameich, Exactly!
<ubptgbot> <Ed> The truck is that the tablet only has an USB slot and I don't have a hub. I'd microusb. The implication is that I must use something like YUMI in a small partition of the USB thumb drive to boot the iSO installer
<ubptgbot> <Ed> What about a batch file that would have all the install I will need on a whim on top of Debian testing?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I could build a prebuilt iso, but I really don't have the time to do that currently
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Then I can just run it on a laptop I have that's also UEFI and void the thing there and take it to the tablet lol
<ubptgbot> <Ed> I could totally do the batch file. That I can do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why don't you just run vlc on windows if it's got windows on it and you don't want to remove that
<ubptgbot> <Ed> What are the packages? I think you listed then above. This is cool and fun. Than you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and this is getting pretty off topic at this point; could you take it to @ubports_ot pleease if you need to continue
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @dohbee, The voice of common Sense!!! You are right there too. I guess that when I saw the Ubuntu touch interface all I could say is: "I want that"... I was driven by emotion
<ubptgbot> <Ed> @dohbee, I'm me to telegram. My apologies for hijacking this discussion
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Is there a safe place where I could follow the recommendations above without bothering anyone?
<ubptgbot> <Ed> New* (me was a typo)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either our off-topic channel, @ubports_ot, or the Plasma Mobile group that I saw you joined. :)
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Someone posted that on this discussion and I clicked on it and it said "Join" :)
<ubptgbot> <Ed> Ok. I sent a private message to JBB to continue the advice he suggested from there. Thank you everyone for your patience and tour friendly and helpful input. I hope at some point Ubuntu Touch gets released as a live iso distribution to be run from a USB stick that could be put on uefi 32 bit windows tablets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, and if it's the Atom with GMA500 (iirc) for graphics, then unity8 won't be usable i guess
<ubptgbot> Yves was added by: Yves
<ubptgbot> <PetoSagan> Has anyone aquaris E 4.5 android version?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to flash the factory ubuntu edition image to it first, before being able to flash ubports on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd suggest joining the welcome room for install help
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I'm on xenial on the M10 tablet. I have an mp4 in my downloads folder. … If I open the media player and try to open a  file the apps I can choose to use don't include the File Manager.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I was going to open a bug report but wonder if someone else could confirm?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (I had two file managers at one stage and removed one. So don't know if that may have caused this)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, how did you have two? it sounds like you removed the click one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, can you go to open store and install file manager again, and see if it fixes the issue?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/496
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Good thinking. Will do
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> That works in that File Manager is now presented as an option.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> However it doesn't bring up the actually working version of File Manager..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, what does running `ubuntu-app-launch-appids | grep file` show?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 1280x357) https://irc.ubports.com/ZxwUd4Ju.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I wonder. If my update history has ~distorted xenial. Would it be better to reset? Would that give the nearest functionality of the distro as is?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, huh, i wonder where that first one comes from. when did you first see 2 filemanager apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you also get 2 terminal apps?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I posted the github issue ^ when I first noticed.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Two terminal, gallery and file manager apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, i guess someone added them as debs to the rootfs to get them "working" on xenial
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Oh and calculator.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I got a lot of apps duplicated on my FP2 on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is bad
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes @mariogrip probably 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh and i commented on that bug already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it's not good for apps where other integrations matter
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> since those get broken
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think we need to have a port for this phone....instant desktop mode LOL … https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/12/04/grab-voga-v-smartphone-enbedded-lazer-projector-gearbest-just-299-99/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 720p? meh
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh come on, I think that's the biggest at that size at the moment...but you are right, that's too small for desktop mode 😁
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> https://www.wikihow.com/Think-Positively
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> pfffft
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if you think negatively multiple times then it would positive right?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> - x - = + Nice Idea!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hCmQ9QoR.webp
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GMo1E0uq.webp
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> I just want to take a moment in supergroup to notice how super cool UBports sponsors are, namely Private Internet Access. They are starting to release all of its client-side software as open source! \o/ https://www.ghacks.net/2018/03/16/private-internet-access-open-source/
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Is it safe to use Ubuntu recovery menu to wipe system's data?
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> I had TWRP with LineageOS but want to install Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> I'm still in Waiting for device to enter recovery mode but it seems it will not move from here 😅
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Seems the instability of my usb cable was causing the errors. It might work this time 😁
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @gsilvapt, That is often the problem. If you are not able to resolve it, head for the Welcome & Install room
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Incidentally, we have a group in the Portuguese language
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> It worked after a few tries 😁😁😁
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Great
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Mates, this thing is beautiful ❤️
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> @dohbee IOW, I should be able to type "el nino" without accents, and the word suggestion should give me the correct spelling … Perfect explanation of the idea! Nice! I created an issue....
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> aaahhhh, how do you guys quote????
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @gsilvapt, It is. Elegant
#ubports 2018-03-22
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Does anyone know if there is a way to import an ovpn file into the VPN configuration in the System Settings?
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> (Voice, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/7P3HfA5S.oga
<ubptgbot> laolicool was added by: laolicool
<ubptgbot> <laolicool> Where is the poring info
<ubptgbot> <laolicool> Where is porting infomation
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Yann Roth, Desktop: Right mouse button on the message. UT: slide message to the left (swipe)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> and then press the reply button 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @laolicool, Here: https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <laolicool> @Flohack, Thank you!
<Frankfurt_Soup> Hi, anyone here?
<Frankfurt_Soup> Just wondering if i can still try to install ubuntu-touch on a tablet even if its not officially supported?
<ubptgbot> Eric O'Dell was added by: Eric O'Dell
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Frankfurt_Soup, Short answer, no :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Long answer: UT runs Android below, so we need the specific Android kernel and device files ported to support UT
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Ahh ok :-) was hoping to put it on a lenovo tablet and maybe even my mate 9 phone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Not so easy. Also only armhf can be ported currently, Lenovo is probably x86
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Thats the cpu?
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Apparently the tab has a qualcomm apq8009
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Eric O'Dell, Is it armhf?
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Its an arm processor
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Im trying to run to installer on windows 10, i have downloaded and installed the ABD driver however whwn i run the installer it keepstelling me the drivers need to be installed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, You need the latest device driver using the wizard in Device Manager. While you ate there, clear out all previously used phone drivers
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, [Edit] You need the latest device driver using the wizard in Device Manager. While you are there, clear out all previously used phone drivers
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Ok ill check thanks
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> I cant seem to find any mobile or tablet drivers in my device manager unless im missing something lol
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Strange, windows doesnt even detect the tablet at all when i plug it in either
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Im just going to install ubuntu on my laptop and then try messing with UT later. Thanks for the help guys im sure ill be back asking questions again soon enough
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, Tablet? ??
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Its a lenovo tab 2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Don't try then. Nothing will happen
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry, I misunderstood. You need a device which has Ubuntu Touch already ported
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> That wouldnt stop the drivers from being detected by the installer though would it?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The installer has a limited menu of error messages. They shouldn't be taken literally
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is like trying to fill a petrol car with hydrogen
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Ok so is there some way i can get it ported for my device? I cant code or anything but im happy to test etc
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AmolithSeregion, I want to now the same (i use Mullvad)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, If there isn't a way, the VPN setting is pretty useless?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, There might be a remote, theoretical possibility of a port but the chances of anyone wanting to commit to that are as close to 0% as can be. A couple of years work for a device by then really quite old
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The only serious tablet contenders are BQ M10 and BQ M10 FHD but you can scrape by with 2013 Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Ahh ok i had no idea a port for another device would take so long lol and yeah its already getting old
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, It has a Mediatek processor, which is very closed proprietary. 1 Gb RAM is absolutely at the limits too
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> The processor is a qualcomm from what lenovo tell me
<ubptgbot> shooteram was added by: shooteram
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> "Can I install on my XXX?/Can someone port to XXX?" is a frequently answered question: Apart from the improbable case where an existing port "just works" it takes a minimum of developer-months (the maximum is unbounded). … This is unexpected because most people have experience of PCs where the hardware is much more open, more
<ubptgbot>  people work on maintaining drivers, and things "just work". (Which is an accident of history, this is not the result IBM and Microsoft cared about.) … There ought to be a clear explanation of the issues prominent on the website (or at least a link we can refer folks to).
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @alan_griffiths, Please somebody pin this to the group!! It answers lot of questions!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> What i took away from the website was that there are only 3 mobile phones and 1 tablet that are supported is that correct? Or am i not looking hard enough? I really should save projects like this for when im not dead tired and in pain from a toothache tho lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Eric O'Dell, See this http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> yeepee my nexus 5 and nexus 5x in on its way, i will be experiencing ubuntu touch soon. excited.....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Nexus 5 works but 5x don't
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Thanks for the link advocatux. I find it interesting that there are no samsung phones supported, are they too closed off?
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> yeah but i think 5x work is in progress
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Eric O'Dell, There's some work in progress in Halium, that's all I know
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Eric O'Dell, [Edit] You're welcome. There's some work in progress in Halium, that's all I know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @leoaslan, Dalton told us in https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-24-97 … "Porting Nexus 5X, lot of weird issues. Port on hold for now due to huge time required"
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> thank for this information
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome 👍
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> but no problem at least with N5 i can enjoy ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I have a N5 as a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> great
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> how much free space will i get in 16gb N5
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> I have a huawei mate 9 spare i was hoping to experiment on and i would have loved my lenovo tab to be ubuntu but i guess i will have to settle for ubuntu on my server and main laptop :-)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @leoaslan, It depends on what you install, obviously. I don't know the free space after installing UBports only though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, Rather more than that but not a huge number
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, 5X is expected to be functioning at some time. Hopefully in 2018
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> I'm having an issue with Dekko 2 (hammerhead; UT: stable, v3; Dekko 2 0.1.5; account: Outlook). Pressing the reply button or reply menu item for any received mail causes a segmentation fault. I already tried rebooting, uninstalling Dekko (v1), reinstalling. Is it already relevant to create a bug report now? Or should I try cle
<ubptgbot> aring the app cache first (as an extension of the 'have you tried turning it off and on again' paradigm)?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Eric O'Dell, Which model is your lenovo tab?
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Tab 2
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Is that a thinkpad tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, There has been work on some Samsung phones. I think we will see Neo 3 and Samsung Note 7 at some point
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> The actual model number is TB3-X30F
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eric O'Dell, Hehe you are choosing all the wrong devices. HTC10 and OnePlusThree T are on the horizon
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> As cool as it would be to have UT on my galaxy s8 i dont think i want to mess around with it that much lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, Yep, also Galaxy S8(+) and S4
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Lol i already owned these devices i didnt buy them to use for UT at all
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> I refuse to own a HTC device after owning two of them and finding them to be pretty crap compared to the galaxies and even my old huawei mate 9
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> All energies are focused on getting 16.04 stable. Everything else is on hold, porting included
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Thats fair enough
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, That's what it seems like. It's a feature I'm really missing right now lol.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you send the file to settings from tge fiche manager?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I forget if that's possible
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> After nearly 2 years of using Ubuntu touch I have something to announce:
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I finally found emojis!!!!!  😋😎😉😐😉🙄😅🙄🐝🐙🐞🐸🐞🦁🐞🦁🐝🎍🐾🍂🌟🌘🍈🦌🍓🍐🍛🍥🌮🍱🍣🎱🏀🎱🥖🎱🎱🥕⛳🎗⛹
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh no
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Who the heck stuck them under language?  haha
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Don't work for me in stable OTA3 on N5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What doesn't
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, It's a neo language after all
<ubptgbot> <libremax> No emojis even when activated under language...
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Not a big deal thought
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> How do i stop all the notifications from this app?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> which app?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> on which platform i mean
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Telegram
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Android
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Lol disregard i found it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Eric O'Dell, We have a mole! Get him! 😃
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Lol sorry i dont get the reference :-)
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> Oh i just realised there are proper emojis i dont need to use special characters
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Gorsh2, lol
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @leoaslan, system is about 5Gb
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @dad_and_alive, first time i configured dekko2 i was having too many issues.. i cleared it all..reconfigured and now works quite good as i can expect.. i think that low connectivity can be a problem.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @andreasimonetti, Thanks. I cleaned cache, data and config, and then re-installed again and recreated the account (with exact same settings) and now indeed it seems to work. I will hence not file a bug report.
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> Dekkorigami
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @lduboeuf, It's a feature ...
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> oops, typed here by mistake
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] oops, typed here by mistake :)
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @lduboeuf, It nevertheless seemed coherent with the ongoing conversation :-)
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @lduboeuf, I'm intrigued to know what this means now?😉
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dad_and_alive, A bug report and log file would have been handy before wiping 😊 If it happens again it would be great if you could
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Folding your e-mail into a duck?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> sorry can't help find the meaning :) this is a combination of Dekko and Kirigami and don't know how i did to write here
<ubptgbot> Direktor_Enzo was added by: Direktor_Enzo
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> hey guys. I have a problem with this Ubuntu Touch Installer.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Firsst of all I installed the ADB drivers but there is always a note that I have to install them when I start the Ubuntu Installer. But when I type "adb devices" I get a line with my device.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Also it wont install Ubuntu Touch, even if I reboot in fastboot mode.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Any ideas for me????
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> (OnePLus One)
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ok, funfact: I only get my device listed, when I type "adb devices" while phone is in Cyanogen, but not when I am in fastboot. Could this be the problem`?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Note: "fastboot devices" works in fastboot mode.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @DanChapman, As both v1 and v2 had been installed together I feared to not be 'clean' enough for a decent bug report. That and the psychological hurdle of filing a first bug report. But next time I will try harder.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @DanChapman, Not sure if useful as such, but I did copy the Dekko2 Logviewer logs to pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WcZt9mxHW9/ .
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, not a problem. fastboot does not have adb, and recovery/system do not have fastboot. you should be able to install just fine if the system is booted and you've got developer mode enabled and you can access the device with adb, though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming the bootloader is unlocked
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> bootloader is unlocked. But setup tell me to be in fastboot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> adb devices starts a daemon but when i retypte it it says "error: no devices/emulators found"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, adb will not work if the phone is in fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> fastboot devices is ok. All in fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> oh, ok. but why doenst it work then? :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the installer? i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> adb doesn't work because there is no adb in fastboot
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @Direktor_Enzo I flashed an OPO last week with the Ubuntu Installer, and I also had problems, but I was getting an error message telling "Adb failed to reboot!, reboot failed: -1". I solved it by first putting the device in fastboot mode, then starting the installer and choosing the device and channel manually.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Is there an older version of the installer? I got the latest. Its a beta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is the bootloader only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are installing from Windows i guess?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Yes, windows. I just try what @wagafo told me. Sec ...
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> THE HECK!!!!!!! Now it works.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Witchcraft
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> ..... too soon. Device stuck in Recovery now. ^^
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @wagafo How was it by you? It say "Wating for device to enter recovery mode" and the deive IS in recovery mode now. I got many option like "install ubuntu zip" but there is no zip.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> For me it just started and did not stop, once I chose the device and channel and said (don't remember exactly) something like "start"), it continued by itself.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] For me it just started and did not stop, once I chose the device and channel and said (don't remember exactly, something like "start"), it continued by itself.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, is it twrp or the actual ubports recovery?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it sounds like maybe it failed to flash the recovery
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Its Ubports recovery
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QCUwE8lf.png
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> I did not have to do anything in the device. But I think you should be in fastboot mode, not in the recovery, but not very sure. I remember just a small line in the middle of the screen that said "fastboot mode" or something like that. Is is "adb fastboot" ?
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] I did not have to do anything in the device. But I think you should be in fastboot mode, not in the recovery, but not very sure. I remember just a small line in the middle of the screen that said "fastboot mode" or something like that. Is it "adb fastboot" ?
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> OK, my case probably is different from yours, because I already had UT in the device. This was what I did: 1) adb shell 2) in the phablet: sudo reboot -f recovery, 3) start ubports-installer and choose the device manually, 4) install. It
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> I give it a try.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ok, I dont get into Android anymore, so i cant to any adb things. I started from fastboot and the installer did what hes meant to do. BUt then it reboots into recovery and stuck in the screen shown above. Isnt there a flashable zip or anything?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> *swoops in*
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> have you tried running the installer with sudo?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> I tryd with admin rights (Windows). Could it may work when i use kubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ah windows. what version of kubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> The newest i guess.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> I downloaded it a week ago to test it. Dont know much about ubuntu systems on a pc
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> But want to learn
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> perhaps it's best to move this case to the Welcome and Install group which is meant for helping out with things like this, and has more people who may help.  https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that said, for now the installer works best on ubuntu 16.04. if you wouldn't mind downloading an ISO and making a live USB stick, then we could continue in the live session.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have to be away from keyboard for a while (go home, eat, put kids to bed etc) if someone hasn't helped you by then, i'll be back in the Welcome group
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ok i started it on Kubuntu. Now it seems to work. It downloads the os now.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ok now its done. Ubuntu Touch is installed. Who would ever think about need ubuntu to install ubuntu. Weird. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Thx for your support guys.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Ha! Great! Congratulations and good luck woth your new OS on both your devices :-D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, adb should work in the recovery. there is no zip, ubuntu touch is not an android rom
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @YougoChats thx. Actually i struggle with the tiny font in firefox. It wont get bigger. But thats nothing for this thread
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should be able to change dpi in xresources inside libertine, i guess. but yeah firefox is still not going to be especially usable without an external display and kb/mouse
<ubptgbot> Siva Reddy was added by: Siva Reddy
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Siva Reddy, Hi Siva, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dad_and_alive, That's great, thanks. So it died trying to detect an identity to use. I will look into it....
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Direktor_Enzo, Firefox is not a good idea in Ubuntu Touch. Use OpenStore to install apps
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> It was on normal Ubuntu, not Touch.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Sry for the misunderstanding writing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Do you have a hidpi screen?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Direktor_Enzo, Zoom in 😃
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Must be. But sry, i want to wrote Kubuntu. But now I change to Ubuntu. And I dont want to zoom, bc this would mess up the pic sites. Thx anyways, I install Ubuntu tomorrow. ^^
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Is it the websites or Firefox itself that has tiny font?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can set minimum font size …
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> There was a button to force system font. After i set this the font was bigger. But even if I set a very high number it didnt go bigger than 12 or 10 or whatever this is. Anyways, I think it may be Kubuntu problem. Tomorrow I will see how it is with Ubuntu 17.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Budgie, Elementary and Cinammon are all nice versions
<ubptgbot> Roy Bruno was added by: Roy Bruno
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> Wow, the installation of 16.04 for testing purposes on the nexus 4 is ultra easy and well designed. Thanks and a big hurray to all who made this happen!! One question regarding the hardware functionality; should we allready report these on github or should we wait until the "base OS" is ironed out? (E.g. audio doesnt work bu
<ubptgbot> t i dont want to spam the issues if currently focus is different...)
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> 😂i take it back, sound is working just not in any app...
<ubptgbot> Hari Surayagari was added by: Hari Surayagari
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Roy & Hari, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> Eds_Mat was added by: Eds_Mat
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Eds_Mat, Hi edson, take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Eric O'Dell, If you can install lineage, and your tablet is arm based, you can attempt a port, whether or not it works is a completely different can of worms though
<ih8wndz> ordered a oneplus one 2day, can't wait to flash it
<ubptgbot> <Eric O'Dell> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Ok that sounds like some fun, i can just google lineage and go from there? I now have kubuntu on my main pc will that work ?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I'd suggest seeing if there's a lineage repo first and foremost, if there is the halium website has a porting guide you can follow
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Eric O'Dell, http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … Follow that if you find a lineage 14 repo for your device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> or 12.1
#ubports 2018-03-23
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I will try that with my old LG gPad 8.3
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Ismaelbonato, ❤️❤️❤️
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Eds_Mat, Tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @Yann Roth, Tap the message you want to reply to, then tap reply.
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Hi guys
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/iKyjefZu.png
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> my bacon
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> drivers is ok
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> How long  does halium "repo sync -c" take to finish in general?
<ubptgbot> <FreeGarlicBread> @Eds_Mat, ew windows.
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @FreeGarlicBread, yep
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @FreeGarlicBread, Win10 actually does a great job of installing UT. I was having issues on both Arch and Ubuntu but with Win, it worked on the first try
<ubptgbot> <FreeGarlicBread> @AmolithSeregion, It's because of how the package is distributed probably.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @FreeGarlicBread, That's what I was assuming
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @AmolithSeregion, Another mole! Get him!
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @Eds_Mat, Had the same problem. I have dual boot and tried it with ubuntu. This worked for me
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Ismaelbonato, Depending on your internet connection it may take hours.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> thanks! I
<ubptgbot> <jonny> But you can use -j something  to make it faster and everyone else in your house angry.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> now I'm setting some kernel options
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Which device?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Are you already in the halium group?
<ubptgbot> Kev was added by: Kev
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Gpad v500 LG
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @jonny, Nope
<ubptgbot> <jonny> https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <jonny> I guess you will need help some time....
<ubptgbot> Moritz was added by: Moritz
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Hi, Are the update channels down at the moment. Was try to update bq 5hd to dev from stable and no channels are showing. Same on my other devices nexus 5, mx 4 no channels to update from.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @demokrit atomos, Perhaps install uvolman and see if there is a volume slider set to 0 that you can crank up?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Kev & Moritz, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <moinnorth> hi, and thanks ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Heyo. Now running.Ubuntu Touch. But lile Kubuntu the fonts are very small. I did not found an option to change the system font size in UTouch. Why is there no option? There are people out there who dont have eyes like an eagle. xD
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> in ubuntu touch, unity8 scales the ui according to your devices screen specs. there is some way to trick or tweak the overall scaling, but not really to set a font size.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> maybe something is not quite rihgt on your device? coud you send a screen shot pointing out what parts you think are too small?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] maybe something is not quite right on your device? could you send a screen shot pointing out what parts you think are too small?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> and what device do you have by the way?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, not the "official" way but you can change your device GRID_UNIT_PX settings to make UI bigger or smaller
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Oneplus Onäne
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> I have bad eyes and want it bigger.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ok i just saw that my oneplus didnt upload the screenshots.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Ap5oeRft.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Theirs a bug report for changing text size on github
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Direktor_Enzo, Multirom?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Dualboot on pc. Win10 / Kubuntu. With win10 it did not work, but with Kubuntu it as worked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Changing size of only text is generally unfeasible. It would require going through every line of code in every app and every system UI component, and adjusting things to use actual font sizes based on some system setting. It's also probably the wrong solution, because in almost all cases one would also want the other elements of the
<ubptgbot> UI to scale as well.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lakotaubp, Are you on 16.04 devel and wanting to change back to the 15.04 stable? You can't do this through the system settings UI as it doesn't show all channels, only the ones for the base version you're on (and there is no 16.04 stable channel)
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Didnt see the problem. It works with android, windows and iOS. So why not on Ubuntu? But anyways ... then why is there no option in the app (telegram for example)?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Windows even habe a 125% UI mode. This would help
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ubuntu also has an ui scaling but at some point it went way too big.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, Ubuntu is not Android, Windows, or iOS. Many UT apps specify font sizes using the same units as other UI elements so they are correctly proportional to the rest of the UI. This is I think, the correct way to do things generally speaking. So we would need a "scale the UI" option, rather than "pick a font and size
<ubptgbot> " setting.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, Are you talking about Ubuntu on your PC or on your phone? They are different things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> As for why there is no option in the telegram app, I would have to guess that probably nobody implemented such an option
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> One the phone there is no such thing, so i mean the pc. I scaled from 1.0 to 1.4 with NO effect and at 1.5 its got so big, even the ISS could see it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, it depends on the environment being used, as well as the applications themselves there, really. I don't think GTK+/GNOME stuff supports scaling at odd values very well. I don't know about KDE.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Any prefered systems?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a large mix of using named sizes and gird units, for font sizes, in UT apps/UI though. so i guess scaling is going to be difficult to implement there, either way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, I don't tend to scale things up, so my preferences probably won't help you much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like, i'm kind of disappointed that i can't make fonts/UI even smaller on android
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Direktor_Enzo, I see
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Direktor_Enzo, For bash terminal win10?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Okok, I will get this on my own. I can do this!
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @Eds_Mat, No terminal. I used the exe but it wont work. So I rebooted to Kubuntu and used the program I downloded
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i do agree with your concerns; too many things these days are built without the slightest concern of accessibility :(
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @dohbee, Thats one big problem with iOS. „Think different“ ... even if its worse. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @jonny, This is plasma mobile?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, Yeah. iOS is pretty good though if you're totally blind, with text2speech and stuff, but horrible for only moderate needs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Eds_Mat, no, it's the android base layer that ut/pm/etc can be built on
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @dohbee, No. I dont use text2speech on my iphone. IOS has much benefits, Android too. It depends on what is the best for your useage. I would say iOS is efficient but android is adjustable.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i hope i can help push people to build more accessible stuff for ut, especially for non-english, but it's a hard road at this point, and there's a lot of more basic underlying technical issues that need solved too
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @dohbee, KDE makes a big deal about how well it does scaling, so I'd say probably does.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, Right, I wasn't suggesting you do. I was simply suggesting that iOS/Android are much better suited to "fully disabled" situations than more moderate needs, in terms of their accessibility support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i think we're getting a bit into OT land, and i need to get ready for work
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @dohbee, Okok. Last thing i want to mention is that i never had a need these os couldnt handle. Habe fun at work. I am almost done for today. Sent at 13:27 (1:27 pm)
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> I'm on 15.04 stable on the bq
<ubptgbot> <carlos52> Não
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Does it lag on the bq?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @dohbee, The bq is on 15.04 stable still on channel options showing. Its also still the same on my other devices no update channel options showing. Haven't  been able to change from release to dev on the nexus 5 for a few days but at least the options where there but as of today only a blank page. But confusing as everything
<ubptgbot>  else seems fine.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Could you pass me screenshot of your telegram chat from the bq? Wonder about the scaling
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> I think the UBports image server is down.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, It's 960x540 at 4.6" i think, so it will probably look a little bigger on the e4.5, but less of it will fit in the same area
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lakotaubp, ok, it does seem like something is wrong with the system-image server right now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dispatching the latest in downtime response technologies as we speak
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's back
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Our server had a meldown/spektre migration by the provider. Sorry about that
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> *server provider* that is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> never good for a sentence to start with "our server had a meltdown" :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> haha not that kind of meltdown :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "No two PIDs are not on fire"
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> pid 1 is on fire
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> lp0 also on fire, in case you were wondering
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Another question: there are 2 different BQ E5. One as android-edition and one as ubuntu-edition. The ubuntu-edition has a weaker cpu. Ubuntu has a MediaTek cpu and Android a Snapdragon. Can the ubports flash tool also be used with the android edition (Snapdragon)?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I have literally written software to do this, before
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, The e5 ubuntu edition is the same as it's android self. You are talking about a different model e5 that did not have an ubuntu edition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess you're asking about e5 4g
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe the M5
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> (Photo, 492x800) https://irc.ubports.com/EW49AD0g.png I dont watched at LTE bc I dont use it. I marked the part I meant bc you may dont understand german???
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> IF I buy a BQ I want the more powerful one. Thats the reason I bought the OPO in first place. But Ubuntu lags extremely on my device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The more powerful one will not work, it is not the BQ E5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's the BQ E5 LTE, a completely different device
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Damn
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> So no lag free UT for me. :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure what you mean by lag there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Direktor_Enzo, I use OPO daily and have no lag ;)
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> I mean that the browser stuck from time to time. Also the app switch is very slow and its nearly impossible to sent pics in telegram. Everything is slow and laggy.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, What do you mean here exactly?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks All. Back to normal again🙂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sounds like some network issues perhaps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe app switching feels slow because the gestures are a little abnormal?
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Not rly. I am good with the gestures. Could be a broken phone though. I bought it second hand.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Direktor_Enzo, Pics problem in telegram is bad app design, not your device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> -The lead developer of the Telegram app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> -The poor guy who inherited maintaining the Telegram app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Its not only telegram. If you check youtube you see ubuntu phones running as smooth as ios. Mine not. Maybe some issues. Dont know.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know about ios. i used it once for about 30 seconds 8-9 years ago and hated it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but nothing could match webos then
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @Direktor_Enzo, I had an Bq E5, and the OPO runs much smoother and with less lag. E5 has 1 Gb Ram and OPO 3 Gb, no wonder.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wagafo, SoC has a lot more to do with that than RAM, I think
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @dohbee, On android RAM is THE THING. Dint know about Ut
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> I think also the processor of the OPO is more powerful, I think, but have to check
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Direktor_Enzo, I bought a Pixel brand new from Google, and it's still slow and annoying
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wagafo, it certainly is
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> Those BW with Ubuntu were really basic
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> [Edit] Those BQ with Ubuntu were really basic
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> @dohbee, Pixel is not rly good.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I'm pretty sure the hardware is plenty fast, in the Pixel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> more cores and RAM than my nexus 5, but nexus 5 felt better in every respect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway, doesn't matter. with some performance and optimization work, ubuntu would be buttery smooth on even the bq phones
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, This sentence made me hungry.  I'm going to make some toast.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what version is Android inside Anbox on UBPorts?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> It's Android 7 afaik
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Android 7.1.1 😏
<ubptgbot> <Hari Surayagari> Hey guys, has anyone tried this on fire hd 10?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Hari Surayagari, due to the way Android works, UBPorts need to be ported for each device
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> could someone on MediaTek device cat /etc/init/ofono.override?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Eds_Mat, No. This is halium, which is meant to be the standard hardware abstraction layer for all Linux/GNU distros on Android devices. So it is the base for Ubuntu Touch, Plasma Mobile and hopefully many others in the future.
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> #JustUbuntuThings .... this happens every 30 seconds
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> (Video, 7s) https://irc.ubports.com/sJPBg0hg.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> And yes, it happens even at the start where i have to enter name etc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We aren't really an Ubuntu support channel... You might consider #ubuntu on freenode for that
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @Hari Surayagari, I'm not sure but Amazon devices have locked bootloader, so don/t know if there is possibility to install UT on it in this situation
<ubptgbot> tone36 was added by: tone36
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Hi
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Windows app stuck at bootloader screen
<ubptgbot> <tone36> What can I do
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Hi @tone36 , welcome. Please check out this page, and I think someone can help you in the install room https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> also called the "Newcomers Room"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Who 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> On the radio today noted that FB grabs all data from your phone book, despite those third parties having zero say in the matter …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If some apps are used in common, the data includes phone and SMS logs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you give it access to contacts, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telegram does the same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well on android you can give access to contacts and not to sms/phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but only on newer versions of android.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It comes down to how transparent and obvious consent is in practice
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The basic point is that other people divulge about us, even where we opt to have nothing to do with all that
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Tone
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Did you find the Welcome Room?
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Why ubports ain't working on windoes
<ubptgbot> <tone36> It fails to detect phone
<ubptgbot> <tone36> But all drivers are installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well just like mulder says, trust no one.
<ubptgbot> Reiner Hell was added by: Reiner Hell
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Rainer. For stuff about UBports check the link. Also note that we have a group in German … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Hello Reiner. For stuff about UBports check the link. Also note that we have a group in German … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Go
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/vhUj0zg0.png Vamos brincar
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Enjoy 😊
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Stereofont, Tks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 'Now we can play'
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @riccardovidotto has no rotation on his Frieza. The same on both Canonical UT and in UBports UT. The obvious answer is a hardware fault but does anyone have any insights or suggested tests?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from riccardovidotto: All apps are in portrait, only lockscreen is in landscape
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Thank you @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> https://uappexplorer.com/app/sensorsstatus.chrisclime Get any info from the accelerometer in this app?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Yes, I see lots of numbers 😂 But there are no data available on Gyroscope
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> sadly you didnt try it when you was still in android
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Accelerometer ?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @riccardovidotto, Do they change according to the rotation of the device? Gyroscope isn't used for screen rotation if I recall
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Accelerometer gives 10, 0 when landscape
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @Lyokanthrope, Yes they change
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Stereofont, Yeah, x should generally be 10 or -10 in landscape (probably varies depending on sensor/phone)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Well, I don't think it's a hardware fault if the accelerometer is working fine
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Was a full data wipe and reinstall of UT already attempted?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It was fresh to Canonical and to UBports but same problem
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Odd
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Riccardo did you try reset?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Lyokanthrope, +1
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Yes, when I flash Canonical  UT I suppose the SPflashtool did wipes, and in UBports installer I made wipes
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @Stereofont do you think I have to make wipes from recovery?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No I don't think that would do anything. Reset in settings is worth trying, just to show it has no effect
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In System Settings, the Rotation Lock on the second line is off?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @Stereofont, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If it is off turn it on, then off again
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> After that I am lost …
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @Stereofont, Doesn't  work....
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe a ninja here has sn answer 😊
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Strange..
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Maybe a ninja here has an answer 😊
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Ahahah
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Install UTtweaktool and wipe the cache. Probably has no effect but might as well try
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> But for me, bed
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @Stereofont, With libertine ? Or from Openstore?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> I can't find "wipe cache"
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> apps scopes > system settings > "clear"
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think he was refering to that, not sure
#ubports 2018-03-24
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ENtvzldG.png
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Telegram App ubports no working for me
<ubptgbot> ThinkDSP was added by: ThinkDSP
<ubptgbot> <ThinkDSP> Hello everyone! So happy to find your community and glad to see that you keep working on Ubuntu touch! Soon will by a OnePlus one and flash a rom, do you think it's a good start?
<ubptgbot> <ThinkDSP> And what about otg? Can I connect midi keyboard for example?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @ThinkDSP, Welcome, welcome ! Here is a quick link that will help you a lot: https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @ThinkDSP, Sounds like you will want to join our Audio group.  :) no idea if this is possible... Are there bucktooth midi devices?
<ubptgbot> <ThinkDSP> You mean Bluetooth? No actually my oxygen 49 and Novation Impulse 25 works well by the wire in otg mode on my redmi 4
<ubptgbot> <ThinkDSP> And how can I find audio group?  I really want to contribute and develop using Ubuntu touch for live music performance
<ubptgbot> Emil Schweickerdt was added by: Emil Schweickerdt
<ubptgbot> <Emil Schweickerdt> Hello all
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @ThinkDSP, Pm me and i will send when I wake up. Cant Find link on my UT right now :(
<ubptgbot> <Liam> Just installed ubports had a play around, want to make a backup to come back to at a later date via twrp backup, but ubports recovery seems to have removed twrp, how do I get it back?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Emil Schweickerdt, https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome. Welcome ! This is a super useful link to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Liam> thanks wayne
<ubptgbot> <Liam> The welcome room seems to be a bit empty currently!
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/JukTC10W.png Nothing to do with UT but I just want to tell ya what I meant with the firefox
<ubptgbot> <Siva Reddy> How can install Linux OS in android phone ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Siva Reddy, Depends on your phone, it works only with ported phones
<ubptgbot> <Siva Reddy> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> what phone do you have
<ubptgbot> <tone36> @Flohack, I have nexus 4 how can I do it?
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Ubports for windows ain't detect phone
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> nexus4 is in Experimental statut
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> but you can test with that :
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> https://devices.ubports.com/#/mako
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> do you have any device with GNU/linux on it ?
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> That's an old information. See http://ubuntu-touch.io/device/mako instead.
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> @Nikfrager thanks I discover this site
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> Do we have a standard for backgroud services? I could find it in the documentation
<ubptgbot> <tone36> @aldolinux80, Nope right now...but i have multirom
<ubptgbot> <tone36> @Nikfrager, The windows app not detecting phone
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eds_Mat, Did you install 16.04? UT Telegram does not support voice calls
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Hi
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> If i want to install on Yureka phone
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Which is not listed
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> How shall i do
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @hawk_is_here, You can't install but in theory you could create a port
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It has Cyanogen and a Qualcomm processor with 2Gb RAM, so it is not a crazy idea
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Think at least six months of very difficult and frustrating work though. Much easier if somebody else was also interested in Yureka
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> It was me itself 6 months ago also
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> But had to go on an assignment
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> 😂😂😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> So taking over the project again
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Yes
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> The HW is pretty generic
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> So i think it is possible
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Can you advice me some docs
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> ?
<ubptgbot> Acn0w was added by: Acn0w
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> You can explore this https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @hawk_is_here, First step is to build Halium for it. For that, you should join the Halium group
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/QUYwrPY3.png Merge-it 2018
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> cool, will slides be available somewhere ?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> I need also to prepare something for my local devs community 😊 now that i am engaged...
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @lduboeuf, I will ask to dario cavedon (the guy speaking)
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> He will put the slides on slideshare
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Funfact: With UT 16 my OPO dont charge the battery anymore. Got back to 15
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Direktor_Enzo, If you don't mind, it would be wonderful if you could file a bug report it Github if that isn't already reported! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Direktor_Enzo> Ill give it a try
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In 15.04 it charges again normally?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Please file a bug report, its very important. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> Andreaussi was added by: Andreaussi
<ubptgbot> LeJTA was added by: LeJTA
<ubptgbot> <flakkv> @aldolinux80, 1☺☺😗
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Andrea and Jeatsa. If you would like to know more about UBports, look at … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @Stereofont, Ok
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Stereofont, Yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Eds_Mat, telegram app doesn't work on 16.04 yet, because of binary incompatibilities from 15.04
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Liam, time zones....  gotta love them.
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> Hi
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hello :)
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> wher the BT files are stored?
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> I  cant find them in the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what files?
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> I'm transfering files via Bluetooth to my UT
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> Some books
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> But I cant find them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, using an app on the phone?
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> Yes the BT file transfer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then probably in it's app directory. check under `~/.local/share/$appid/` where $appid is the correct value for that app (i don't know it off hand)
<ubptgbot> Dante Cárcamo was added by: Dante Cárcamo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Miguel Pires, This app? https://open-store.io/app/ubtd.mzanetti It seems it uses the content hub so the files are probably in .cache/ubtd.mzanetti/HubIncoming
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Thanks to @Javacookies ...finally did it
<ubptgbot> <tone36> On multi rom
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🎉
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> thks
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> i find them :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In the place I said?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Miguel Pires, Where? The suspense is killing me! 😆
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Got it
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Ubuntu is starting
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Guys, I wanted to see convergence working. I don't have Bluetooth mouse/keyboard nor an external monitor. When I connect the device via Bluetooth to my laptop, should I expect anything working?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @gsilvapt, i don't think so. I think that you should connect a mouse or a keyboard or screen to see any changes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, casting the screen via bluetooth would be much too slow... this is not really supported, there was a hack for miracast over WiFi
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Flohack, I see, makes sense. How can I connect the device to the laptop and see convergence working? Or are we not at that stage yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Even with high speed bt, it's not enough bandwidth. And that's via WiFi anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gsilvapt, What are you expecting to see there?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, You need a wifi dongle for this on the screen
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @dohbee, Simply convergence. Or a screen asking if I want to switch to the phone
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Flohack, Seems like a good feature to implement using laptop's Bluetooth capability, no?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, No. Bt is. too. slow. Or you move your mouse and then wait a few seconds and then see where you pointed at ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gsilvapt, No, you can't plug a device into a laptop and use it as an external kb/mouse/display for that device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the hardware doesn't work that way
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, See https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUiEnTLFFdk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gsilvapt, "Convergence" is a very vague term, and by no means simple.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats what was officially working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to convert the phone into a laptop, what you'd need is a laptop-like shell, which is a slimport hub, that you insert the phone into
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @dohbee, I didn't mention plugging in alone but using Bluetooth. And by convergence I mean converting the phone to the desktop experience
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Flohack, Thank you, I'll definitely watch that 😁
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hi guys. Here just for info related to Nexus5 users: … the original accu is working for round about 8 hours (normal using include). … Yesterday i changed to Polarcell-accu. Last charging was on 2 am. 15 hours later with 5 ours screen-on-time/using and bluetooth/wifi on it is by 22% .
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gsilvapt, Well "plug" == "connect by some means"
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/CW4SviXs.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not necessarily physical plug
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/PUd8Xypp.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, Let me test smth. I found this: "teaser": On the other hand, the Display-Sink side allows you to create wifi-capable external displays yourself. You can use it on your embedded devices or even on full desktops to allow other systems to use your device as external display.
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Waldbursche, Batery is good?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Eds_Mat, Yes. It's currently working for 16 hours to 22% (accordingly 20 hours to down). Working time / screen-on-time currently over 5 hours. …  The original battery was down after 8-10 hours.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, Can you test this for me: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1067/howto-flohack-s-special-convergence-use-a-simulated-miracast-sink-for-testing-convergence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> err, but you lose network connectivity via wifi then, no?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yess
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its only for showcasing whats possible, if ppl want to see convergence. Now working on a Windows solution 😆
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @Waldbursche, Thanks! Despite having already replaced my Nexus5 battery (not with Polarcell), performance remained poor, and usually my battery depletes somehere in the afternoon. So, I am very interested in this battery.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @Waldbursche, I'm curious though whether my phone's battery usage is comparable to other Nexus5 phones. Executing "powerstat -d 5" learns me that mine uses (1.16 +/-   0.56) W, while disabling Cellular data, Wifi, Bluetooth and GPS, with all notification services off  and without any unsuspendable apps. This seems high,
<ubptgbot> but maybe it's normal? I'm on UBports stable v3. Does anybody else have figures to compare with?
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @dad_and_alive, ... and without any apps running apart from Terminal
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @dad_and_alive, Mine give 0 +-0,   i think this isn't accurate
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> battery is quite bad on my Nexus 5 as well but it's 2nd hand so could be a factor as well
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Battery has always been bad in N5, even running Android. … Polarcell is 2450 mAh and the original LG battery is 2300 mAh
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @BlueKenny, 😊 Too bad it's not negative, otherwise you could have coupled it to the electricity grid and made some money.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @advocatux, How does this small difference in power explain such big difference in battery depletion time?
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @Javacookies, Mine is also second hand (and I guess many of us are in those conditions). How can the second hand state of a device change the energy consumption? Mind that I have put in a new replacement battery, to no avail.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know, maybe more capacity + better performance than the original one
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @advocatux, Or false reading, batter enery reading in UT sometimes is not very accurate
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @advocatux, [Edit] Or false reading, battery enery reading in UT sometimes is not very accurate
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @advocatux, [Edit] Or false reading, battery energy reading in UT sometimes is not very accurate
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> And if this is not a standard battery this is not unlikely
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @wagafo, Do you then mean the reading of the remaining capacity, or the output provided by powerstat?
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> I don't know, just guessing
<ubptgbot> Mi Tra was added by: Mi Tra
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> How far ubports went for oneplus one..??
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> Too far
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Sorry I didn't installed yet.. confirmation before installing..
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> How far..bro
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Which version
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> @Donreddy, Latest
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Latest..one
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Is that supports sdcard mounting by default in filemanager
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Is that fixed or unfixed still?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Donreddy, Hi, you can use UBports 15.04 (OTA-3) as a daily driver. That's the latest stable release.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> but keep in mind this https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1015/howto-opo-fix-mtp-driver-permissions
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and this https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1030/howto-change-the-name-of-your-device-for-bluetooth-pairing
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mi Tra, Hi Mi Tra, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Hi guys, is there any development ongoing for Ubuntu touch on the HTC 10?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, Hi Zack, see https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/supplementary/devices/pme.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and notice the developers 😉
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> @advocatux, 👍😊
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> And Android app supporting.. Anbox ? Bro
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @advocatux, Thank you! I am a little bit a noob though 😅 what is Halium port?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> I see the following
<ubptgbot> <Zack> (Photo, 453x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/10GvzGtY.png
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is this version of Ubuntu already ready to go for the device? 😮
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Someone 😅
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, https://halium.org/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, No, is not ready as a daily driver yet. You can help to test it and find bugs though
<ubptgbot> <Zack> All right! I want to buy the phone , but I so want to use Ubuntu on it 😭
<ubptgbot> <Zack> That's why I was asking
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there an expected time for when it would be possibly finalized?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I have that phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Works good with Android
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, When is done (tm)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hey @mariogrip don't play with our feelings 😆 … https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/977274655986933760
<ubptgbot> Sercan ERGÄ°N was added by: Sercan ERGÄ°N
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sercan ERGÄ°N, HI Sercan, don't forget to go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, Thanks Rodney for your reply! It seems like a pretty decent phone, is it worth its price?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @advocatux, Hahaha, well just let's wait and see then
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, The refiurb for $250 is worth it for sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Way better than the pixel for $800
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Jeez, I can imagine for the price only
<ubptgbot> Carlos was added by: Carlos
<ubptgbot> MatAckermann was added by: MatAckermann
<ubptgbot> Mykola Suprun was added by: Mykola Suprun
<ubptgbot> <XaviCarreraGimbert> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/iM2s0S8n.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Carlos , @MatAckermann and  Mykola !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
#ubports 2018-03-25
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Flohack, I've set it up in my to-do list 👍
<ubptgbot> <MatAckermann> Hi. Happy to discover ubport
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Hey is there an article on how to get started with app development?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Jyoti, Join the lubuntu Telegram group: https://t.me/joinchat/BapcuBIvHm45GTzAxLDaWg
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Greg, Let me find you a link . . . search for ubports app development and we'll see who gets there first!
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Greg, Too late lol … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Thanks I was looking at that before but hadn't managed to get it working, I have now
<ubptgbot> <Greg> I was wanting to try and start by working on the telegram app since that's already something that works rather than starting from scratch but it seems the telegram app doesn't use clickable
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Greg, Telegram app is a PITA, you can ask @Flohack 😆 … https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app
<ubptgbot> Waleriks was added by: Waleriks
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Waleriks, Hi Valerio, welcome, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Waleriks> Hi thanks
<ubptgbot> <LeJTA> @Stereofont, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Greg, A volunteer? Xd
<ubptgbot> <Greg> I guess, I'm not sure how much help I would be  it was mostly just something I've been wanting to try out. I use the telegram app daily so it would be nice to contribute in some way.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Greg, We are trying to convert it to clickable but currently it only works properly with the old LXC container to build for mobile. You can build for desktop though
<ubptgbot> <k> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/fD7DaFKX.webp
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there an ebook app for Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> That can read epub files?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> sturm
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/sturmreader.emanuelesorce
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @malditobastardo, Awesome! Thanks Maldito
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I just started getting into this awesome e-reader.  I just realized that the Full Circle Magazine has epub download option and it works really quite well in Sturm.  However the PDF doesn't play as well.   … https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2018/02/23/full-circle-magazine-130/ … (example)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yeah PDF still in beta, but thats the same with almost every other reader I think
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh, is that why?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> epub works awesome though from this FCM example above
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It wuld be good to have a converter for UT
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Like calibre for UT??
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> not sure what that is... looking.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> calibre i think is the best e-book manager out there, and its open source
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it let you convert pdf/epub/mobi etc
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> wow. I guess this is 'off topic' but maybe not...where to discuss 'app ideas' or 'app improvements' on the fly :?   … https://calibre-ebook.com/
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it makes me think that with unity8/convergence this will be solved... somehow (and many other things) ha
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I really miss libertine in my N5
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @malditobastardo, Does it read comics too?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Got a replacement SIM in the hopes it can restore hotspot to my Pro 5. So far no reception. Any way from the terminal or GUI to force it to look for the network?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Cancel that, it's live now.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> uNav 1.0 is out : https://open-store.io/app/navigator.costales
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @wayneoutthere, Is this one for UT as well?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] uNav 1.0 is out today, congrats at Marcos Costales : https://open-store.io/app/navigator.costales
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] uNav 1.0 is out today, congrats and thanks at Marcos Costales : https://open-store.io/app/navigator.costales
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] uNav 1.0 is out today, congrats and thanks to Marcos Costales : https://open-store.io/app/navigator.costales
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> hey guys! we can't port ubuntu touch to device with bootloader locked
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> maybe if we create an advice talking about this in the documentation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Pretty sure it does
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> how?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I can flash ubuntu.img with twrp but I don't have fast boot
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/xo05iDFs.png I have this message!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok results are inconclusive. Couldn't see the hotspot network on my M10 at first, so changed the settings and removed the password requirement. Saw it come up on the M10's networks, tried it, no internet there. Also no internet on the Pro 5. Fiddled with the settings sod more, now can't find the hotspot network again.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *some not sod
<ubptgbot> <balcy> Is it possible to upgrade the libertine to 16.04 ( sources.list ), or should I wait until the master system is OTA-4 (16.04) for this ?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Any tips?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @riccardovidotto, It reads any document/comic/anything in epub/cbz and pdf(experimental), it depends on what comic you mean
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, Doesn't halium docs specify need for lineage port, and that you must unlock bootloader?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> nope
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @Ismaelbonato, Loop man
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Force twrp, or flash stock rom
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Do we have any Speedometer- app anywhere? I need to measure speeds quite often..
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Eds_Mat, I can enter on recovery mode it's not problem. the problem is  my port doesn't work because the device has bootloader locked
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gah it's exactly as I feared.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Ismaelbonato, how LineageOS works then?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> does it use stock kernel?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @NotKit, excelent question
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/rPBGRsbd.png
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> maybe they have workaround? because in general, having custom firmware requires unlocked bootloader
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> As you can see, the hotspot only shows up when I disable the password and thus open it up for anyone else to use it. What gives?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @NotKit, I thing it use stock boot image
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @NotKit, [Edit] I thing it uses stock boot image
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @NotKit, Yes, v500 use bootloader KitKat for custom ROMs or 20d or 20f firmwares
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no luck with Ubuntu Touch then, unless you find a way to kexec
<ubptgbot> <tydell> One example are Amazon Fire tablets. They have locked bootloader, no twrp is possible, but every LineageOS rom can be flashed with FlashFire app
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> seems Kindle Fire HDX has Safestrap
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> @tydell, But V500 twrp is working
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/djrbliss/loki
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> seems like there is a way?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> nope! loke is a way to install twrp not to unlock bootloader I ghess
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] nope! loke is a way to install twrp not to unlock bootloader I guess
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> loke is a way to boot custom kernels
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> so if you understand how it works, you should be able to boot your own kernel
<ubptgbot> <Glatorius> Hi all. I previously had an BQ E5 that I could connect with a PC via USB and it behaved like a USB-drive. I now have an OPO and that doesn't work. Is that an OPO issue?
<ubptgbot> <Glatorius> I have the phone unlocked and it doesn't show up as a usb device (under Win10)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1015/howto-opo-fix-mtp-driver-permissions
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> No more updates for Frieza?
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> (Photo, 681x459) https://irc.ubports.com/YasOUdVC.png
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @NotKit, Yep, maybe some tweaks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @RoyNL, If nothing has changed, no builds occur.
<ubptgbot> Jasper3 was added by: Jasper3
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Makes sense,
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Ismaelbonato, Well, in all other ROMs I tried installing this was a necessity. I'm guessing Ubuntu is no different and thus should be specified in the documentation and even in the installer
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Yes
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Ismaelbonato, [Edit] Well, in all other ROMs I tried installing this was a necessity. I'm guessing Ubuntu is not different and thus should be specified in the documentation and even in the installer
<ubptgbot> einserpasch was added by: einserpasch
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Hey guys, …  Does someone of you have the same problem :
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Don't get me wrong today is a good day. I replaced my hand cut down SIM with a machine cut SIM. My provider has given me a host of perks including 20GB for the same price as the 10GB plan, approx twice the speed, international access in Europe NZ Australia Mexico Canada and the USA, and a cheap Android phone even. And hotspot
<ubptgbot> does work for me, partially, which was the primary goal. But I definitely want to restrict that hotspot network to me and close companions, rather than the general public.
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> [Edit] Hey guys, …  Does someone of you have the same problem : … When I add an email account to dekko1 I have to add two ones. An smtp and an imap one. … In the imap account I can choose folders where sent and deleted messages are being saved to. … But it only works for the deleted messages. The sent ones don't appear in the se
<ubptgbot> lected folder. … Then I thought that I should check the smtp settings since it's about the sent messages. But in the SMTP settings no folders show up to select. … Any help?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I think something about the installation process to an originally-Android 64GB/4GB Meizu Pro 5 was imperfect and means a) impermanence of network passwords (I have to reinput them on every reboot) and b) blanking the hotspot if I try to implement a password for it.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jasper3, Hi Jasper, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But this might just be settings that need to be changed in config files? Possibly as simple as a binary flag for "SaveNetworkPasswords" or whatever?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @einserpasch, Hi again Einser, I hope someone can help you with your problem 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that's actually a symptom of wiping your EFS partition
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In most cases
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Dalton you're talking to me there?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g-pad-83/orig-development/lineage-os-14-1-t3538884 I install a zip file and now the message is gone but I have a LG logo loop hahahaha
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, and what can I do about that?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g-pad-83/orig-development/lineage-os-14-1-t3538884 I installed a zip file and now the message is gone but I have a LG logo loop hahahaha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you actually connect to the mobile network provider
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes sir very much so for the phone's own internet and unsecured hotspot use.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> hm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Needing to reconnect to wi-fi indicates a different problem, system logs may tell you more though I'm not sure what you're looking for.
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @advocatux, So many more people here...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😆
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Could @neothethird or someone else good with network logs advise on that?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And @UniversalSuperBox you think the hotspot security problem is definitely related to the EFS partition based on what I've said?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @einserpasch, Yep, dekko 1 can be a little different when handling E-mail. All work is currently going in to Dekko 2.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, I think that all of your problems together strongly point to it, but you being able to use GSM invalidates the idea.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, note also that I get the full spectrum of speeds, E, G, 2G, H, 3G, 4G.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If I wiped it, I can't remember consciously doing it. But it might have happened at some point when installing TWRP, then a new version of Android to facillitate flashing UT, then actually flashing UT.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Like most cautious users I follow instructions and I'm careful to not wipe valuable partitions or directories.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I might flash the newest baseband, not that I expect that to fix this.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/UtnlXneB.png
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I have hope hahhahahah
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> hi guis, i read that comunity needs testers of 16.04 (Q&A update) … I installed it yesterday on BQM10FHD. There is any place where read what issues are known and things like that?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @j2g2rp, Did you write these words with telegram from your 16.04 ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @j2g2rp, Maybe here? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Waldbursche, no 😆 i'm in the computer rightnow. I can't login from the telegram app in 16.04 I assume that is because it needs to be recompile for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @j2g2rp, i agree. i can't also login... 😅
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @advocatux, something more general maybe? … for example. I can see that desktop apps are no longer visible but i don't know if it's as it should or not.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @j2g2rp, This? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @UniversalSuperBox, So no advise on that? … Dekko 2 was not showing emails to me at all...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @einserpasch, Very strange. Was it Gmail?
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> No mail from my website...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Should I find folders in my smtp account?
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Because they only appear in the imap one...
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> When using a mouse, how do I see the overview of my tabs in the browser? Clicking the tab button does nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @j2g2rp, It needs recompiled. Should be in app drawer though, if it's in unity8 there.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, No app drawer in our 16.04 builds... we pulled forward 15.04 rather than using the half-done stuff. We plan on making the half-done stuff fully-done stuff in due course.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For example, the switch to systemd definitely needs to be finished before an 18.04 transition. That'll be an interesting time.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The drawer needs to be brought back before unity8-dash can be removed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Things like that
<ubptgbot> <stefanomelchior> @Zack, Within libertine, you can install calibre which is able to edit ebook as well
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @stefanomelchior, @stefanomelchior, I am a bit of a noob to Ubuntu touch, is the Calibre app downloadable through the market?
<ubptgbot> <stefanomelchior> Google it an download the Deb file
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, I think what you want is Beru
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Strumm is a fork of Beru
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, [Edit] Sturm is a fork of Beru
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or that then
<ubptgbot> <stefanomelchior> IMHO ebook viewer (calibre) is better in terms of feature, beru is good anyway
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @stefanomelchior, But you're getting in the whole Libertine mess just for an ebook reader...
<ubptgbot> <stefanomelchior> Of course, it is not practical, but I run other apps on libertine, as well, on frieza
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Does UT have an in-built blue light filter? At first, I thought it was just me but it keeps seeming like the screen colour gets warmer and warmer as it gets darker
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AmolithSeregion, Nope
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Flohack, I guess it's just me then lol
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] Does UT have an in-built blue light filter? At first, I thought it was just me but it keeps seeming like the screen colour gets warmer and warmer as it gets darker outside
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Libertine? A mess? Pffffft no.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Will Libertine ever be fixed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Definitely, if someone fixes it
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @UniversalSuperBox, Lol is anyone working on it now?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> That you know of?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> mmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> no
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Desktop apps were what drew me to the N5 otherwise I would have gone with one of the ones with Android apps. D**n
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] Desktop apps were what drew me to the N5. Otherwise I would have gone with one of the ones with Android apps. D**n
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] Desktop apps and convergence were what drew me to the N5 and UT. Otherwise I would have gone with one of the ones with Android apps. D**n
<ubptgbot> martellaus was added by: martellaus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @martellaus, Hi Matteo, welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Zack, Sturm is, the other isnt
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @wayneoutthere, Ah all right!
#ubports 2020-03-17
<horseface> hey guys will this os work on my moto x4 even if it isn't listed in the devices section on the website?
<horseface> i am very curious to try ubuntu touch...
<horseface> i am currently using lineage os but it's still too much like android.
#ubports 2020-03-18
<tr4ck3ur> hi guys, is it plan to port jitsi to an ubports app ?
<tr4ck3ur> i don't see any arm support yet unfortunatly
<tr4ck3ur> i don't understand well the limitation about camera picking any links on your side ?
